# tendressa



## analuciac

This word is from ¨"Bamboleo." Is it a verb form? What does it mean? Thank you.


----------



## kiyama

Ei!
I don't what Bamboleo is, but in Catalan it could be "tendresa"(just one s). It means tenderness.
Ki


----------



## Laia

Hola,

Si no m'equivoco el Bamboleo és una cançó dels Gipsy Kings, i no és en català.


Bona nit!


----------



## Mei

analuciac said:


> This word is from ¨"Bamboleo." Is it a verb form? What does it mean? Thank you.



Could you gives us the context where you found that word? I have read the lyrics of the song and I didn't find "tendressa" anywhere. 



kiyama said:


> Ei!
> I don't *know* what Bamboleo is, but in Catalan it could be "tendresa"(just one s). It means tenderness.
> Ki


 

I agree with you. 

Laia: (Hola!) Els Gipsy Kings la canten però no crec que sigui seva... tinc entès que fan versions amb cançons d'altres artistes. (Són bons els paios! ) 

Salut canalla!


----------



## chics

Hola . 

Els Gipsy Kings canten en iogurt, ni _Volare_ és italià (ni castellà, ni altra llengua...), ni la seva versió de _Bamboleo_ és català (ni cap altra llengüa existent). Sento decepcioner-te però l'únic que fan a totes les cançons és fer veure que canten en castellà? o una altra llengua llatina per a que els anglòfons, per exemple, s'ho creguin... tot i que musicalment estan bé, eh? 

Les seves lletres no tenen sentit i no volen dir res. 


> Pero el destino *tendresa* parados
> Lo mismo que ayer
> Lo mismo soy yo
> No te encuentro a l'abandon


 
D'altra banda, per a la propera vegada, t'agrairem que ens donis el contexte necessari.

Salut.


----------



## Mei

chics said:


> Hola .
> 
> Els Gipsy Kings canten en iogurt, ni _Volare_ és italià (ni castellà, ni altra llengua...), ni la seva versió de _Bamboleo_ és català (ni cap altra llengüa existent). Sento decepcioner-te però *l'únic que fan a totes les cançons* és fer veure que canten en castellà? o una altra llengua llatina per a que els anglòfons, per exemple, s'ho creguin... tot i que musicalment estan bé, eh?



 Apa aquí! És el típic comentari d'algú que parla d'un grup o d'un cantant que no s'ha escoltat gaire i que per tant tot li sona igual... ai ai ai...  Potser sí que en aquesta cançó no s'hi entén res pero hi ha moltes cançons de molts artistes diferents que no diuen res... Quan t'atrapi!

Mei


----------



## chics

Eh, segur que n'hi ha més, no dic que siguin els únics! Tampoc em sembla malament, el meu comentari anava encarat a que no totes les cançons són igual de bones o dolentes per a aprendre una llengua. N'hi ha molts que canten en barreja, i és guai, però no em sembla que Manu Chao (per posar un altre exemple) sigui un bon mestre de gramàtica.

Jo proposaria emprar el temps dedicat a l'anàl·lisi del text, a buscar totes les paraules al diccionari, etc. amb altra mena de textos. Musicalment em semblen fantàstics . Ningú té perquè escriure lletres de cançons pensant que altres les poden voler fer servir per a altres coses, com aprendre una llengua.


----------



## Mei

chics said:


> Eh, segur que n'hi ha més, no dic que siguin els únics! Tampoc em sembla malament, el meu comentari anava encarat a que no totes les cançons són igual de bones o dolentes per a aprendre una llengua. N'hi ha molts que canten en barreja, i és guai, però no em sembla que Manu Chao (per posar un altre exemple) sigui un bon mestre de gramàtica.
> 
> Jo proposaria emprar el temps dedicat a l'anàl·lisi del text, a buscar totes les paraules al diccionari, etc. amb altra mena de textos. Musicalment em semblen fantàstics . Ningú té perquè escriure lletres de cançons pensant que altres les poden voler fer servir per a altres coses, com aprendre una llengua.



 Totalment d'acord en això, les cançons no són el millor per aprendre idiomes.
I aquesta "tendresa"... estem d'acord que aquí no té cap sentit, oi?

Salut!

(Si aquests t'agraden o no m'és igual, de bon rotllo, de veritat. M'agraden però tampoc són sang de la meva devoció, eh! Només que no totes les cançons són iguals, ja que, són versions de diferentes cançons de diferents artistes (Hotel California)... Quan t'atrapi! )


----------

